# New Lang 36 Hybrid



## megownm (Mar 7, 2020)

Order it from Ben 6 weeks ago and on the way home from Ft Bragg, NC we picked up a uhaul trailer inn Brunswick and headed to see Ben and his operation.  What a great man and operation Ben has going at Lang BBQ smokers.  It was after 5PM and he stayed open and was waiting on us to get there and took the time to show us around the facility (pretty impressive), show me a few of the 108's he had completed and a few others that he was building...WOW!  We pulled the truck in and after a few instructions on how to cure it and use it we loaded it up and and pointed the truck South towards Tampa.  Arrive home just before 11PM and unloaded it (I recommend if anyone gets a Land spending the the additional $300 and get the turf tires, 4 of them and the steerable axle).  Up this morning early to get it to the back pourch (had no more than 1/4inch to get it thru the sliding door..., setup in its final location and following the curing instructions Ben gave me...Tomorrow will be my first run at offset smoking...2 butts and will post pictures of that tomorrow....
 All I can say is Ben and all the folks at Lang BBQ smokers are great people and build some amazing smokers!


----------



## 73saint (Mar 7, 2020)

What a happy day!   Glad you made it home safe and congrats on your new Lang!   You are going to LOVE it!!


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 7, 2020)

Wow, what a beauty, congratulations! RAY


----------



## Alphonse (Mar 8, 2020)

Congratulations on a beautiful pit.   Hope you got it seasoned and cured. 

Are you going to use it in your screened pool area or move it outside each time.  

Looking forward to some photos of your first cook.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 8, 2020)

Congrats I know your gonna enjoy that and all the good things that come out of it


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 8, 2020)

I keep my SQ36 under our covered patio. It's not screened and we have two ceiling fans I'll turn on high when smoking and not rolling it out into the summer sun. If you have that fine bug screen you'll be needing some powerful fan action to clear the smoke away, we have no screen and it still gets pretty darned smoky. RAY


----------



## hardcookin (Mar 8, 2020)

Enjoy your new smoker!


----------



## megownm (May 22, 2020)

hardcookin said:


> Enjoy your new smoker!


after 2.5 months of smoking and grilling on the Lang 36 I realize I should have gone with the 48!!!  I have never used a pit as good as Lang.  The 36 hybrid is bad arse...just need more room as folks ask me every weekend to smoke for them since I'm smoking...I Told the wife I'm saving for either a patio 48 or 60!!!


----------



## hardcookin (May 23, 2020)

Might as well get a 60 and be done with it.


----------



## megownm (May 24, 2020)

hardcookin said:


> Might as well get a 60 and be done with it.


Probably will....I like your thinking!


----------

